# 2015 Defy review



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

Bicycling recently posed their review of the Advanced 2 for anyone that hasn't bought one yet. Giant Defy Advanced 2 | Bicycling

I love mine


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Since you are someone who has had the bike for a while and been active on this board what do you think about the review? Is it a good depiction of this bike? Bicycling always seems so positive in their reviews that it's sometimes for the reader to take them seriously. Hearing from an actual owner and rider is more valuable.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

I have one for a couple weeks now and think Bicycling got the review right. I am more a mtn biker and this is my first bike with the so called "endurance" geo for me. During test ride I could tell position was different but after a couple more days in the saddle of the bike I think it really is just different not better or worse. I haven't had it out for more than 3 hours yet but will likely use on a upcoming 114 mile ride in the mtns with some nice forest road climbs (that are rougher than a road bike should be on probably ) I can definitely see how when fatigued the stability of the geo and ability to rest hands on tops or split fingered on the hoods and just keep grinding away will be nice. I do actually feel faster when I am just easy spinning compared to old bike, hammering hard to tell.


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

Got my Defy Advanced 2 the 1st week of January, at this point I've only got about 200 miles on it, if that much. It's a Medium/Large I think it weighs about 20lb. maybe a bit more. I'm 5'10" with shorter legs and longer torso at about 190lb. I must also note I don't have a much road bike experience, essentially none previous to the Defy. I do regularly commute on an Giant Escape hybrid. I put 28mm tires on the Escape and have about 2000 miles on it riding with the wife on her old Cannondale. She just got a new Avail Advanced 1. I should get a commission from Giant on that . We are probably the exact market for these bikes, weekend casual riders, riding to local destinations for dinner, lunch, breakfast etc or taking the bikes on vacation and riding for the day. I believe these would be good bikes for one of those cross state rides that we plan to do some time.


The Defy is a significant upgrade from the Escape, guess that goes without saying but I was blown away by how much better it is. I recently got a full professional bike fit too and that did improved the ride comfort. The bike fit well before the fit session but we did replace the 100mm stem with a 120.


The stock seat works fine, mostly, for me. I do find it difficult to get the seat to a "level" spot that works for me. What appears to be level is a bit high for me and presses on the parts. So it's set at what might appear to be nose down, just slightly. The seat clamp is toothed so you don't get fine adjustment. Some place between just lightly up and just slightly down would be perfect, that is to my my eye. The D-Fuse post makes it nest to impossible to replace the clamp. Maybe Giant will make better seat posts for the D-fuse at some point. Even though it's not the integrated post like the Pro line it does have decent flex which must be contributing to the ride quality. The Defy on 25mm rubber is much smoother on rough roads than my aluminum Escape on 28mm rubber. I did test a couple of aluminum and carbon Defy models and the carbon bikes do have a marked improvement in ride quality.


The new 105 11 speed group is very nice. I don't have a lot to compare to but I like the way it shifts, it just seems right. This bike has the 11x28 rear with 34/50 up front.


We live in a hilly area, it's hard to get 3 or 4 consecutive miles without at least 200' of climb. A 20 mile ride will easily get you 1000' to 1700' of elevation changes. Even thought I don't have the low gears of the Escape it seems easier to clime the hills on the Defy. I believe this is the stiffness of the chain stays and "power core" working to my advantage. With the stock gearing I can clime at 12% grade in the lower two gears without having heart failure. I'm 50 with a bit of hight pressure in the pipes. I've heard people say the Giant bikes are good climbers and I'd say that's true. I kind of look forward to having a hill to clime.


Disk breaks are fantastic, even the mechanical set on the Advanced series. It's a huge improvement over any rim brake bike I've ever ridden, again I have limited experience. They are easy to control on the descent, there are no lockups. I have experienced a bit of brake chatter or jutter. Kind of a grinding sound from the rear. That's likely my over reliance on the the rear brake. Cleaning the pads on sand paper and a little adjustment, including using the front more, has nearly eliminated that. Lately riding on our sandy, after winter, roads the brakes will start to squeal a bit. I'm guessing grit is getting up into the pads. Cleaning helps.


I'm interested in how the right might change on 28mm tires but I like what I've got now with the stock tires. The Defy uses differing tire compounds from to rear. I'm guessing the front is softer rubber than the rear. It's a duel compound with a harder rubber in the center than on the shoulders. You get more grip in a corner when you are on the shoulder. I think Michelin has a comparable tire to what comes on your Defy.


Servicing the brakes is easier than rim brakes, in my opinion. I think that's just a thing for disks, they really are better. I've done amateur auto racing and the disk system on this Defy is a good quality mechanically compared to what I see on cars. It all makes more sense to me. The Mechanical brakes are good I suspect the hydraulic are much better. That will likely be my first upgrade.


Over all I feel more confident riding this bike and faster. It's much more fun to ride. 


I did consider an Synapse Six but for the price I thought the Defy offered more value. I also have had good experience with Giant so far. I think the 105 group set is a good break point to separate the classes. It's a good improvement over the lower end group sets at the Giant price point. The carbon frame is a big deal in my opinion it's smother and stiffer at the same time. However I'm sold on the Defy geometry, again I have limited experience, I'd get a Defy 5 tomorrow to replace my Escape commuter if it had disk breaks (hello Giant). The 5 would let me put the rear rack on using the built-in rack lugs. Then I could carry 20+ lbs of laptop, lunch and change of cloths to work every day.


As elatively new cyclist/casual biker I really like this bike. Hopefully this is useful to someone.


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

I went with the Defy Advanced Pro 0.. 

Honestly, you cannot really go wrong with any of Giant Defy range products, they make a good product that truly is the best bang for your buck. The only issue I have is the damn squeaking seat post.. it is driving me insane...


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

ljvb said:


> I went with the Defy Advanced Pro 0..
> ...The only issue I have is the damn squeaking seat post.. it is driving me insane...


I was just looking at the Giant site and noticed the Pro looks like it a better adjustment on the seatpost head than I've got on my Advanced. Does it let you have infinite adjustment or does it lock into predefined spots? 

On the squeak is it coming from the lower end that enters the frame? Maybe carbon assembly compound would help? Park Tool Co. » SAC-2 : SuperGrip? Carbon and Alloy Assembly Compound : Cleaning & Lube Maybe some kind of lube or assembly compound around the D-Fuse clamp?

Other than a squeaky head tube/steerer, that's fine now, I've not noticed the internal cable noises that some have pointed out or any other unusual noises, yet.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time for some real world reviews. They are a lot more helpful that the brief stuff you read in the magazines.


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

I currently have Defy Advanced Pro 1 and 2013 Defy Composite 0 (with Ultegra group set). I used to ride TCR but after I had an accident a few years ago, I started with Defy 2 SL (6011 alloy) when I decided to back to cycling. 

I can't really tell the difference between T-600 and T-700. They all perform well. However, I noticed Advanced Pro is a little bit stiffer than Composite, maybe it's OD2 vs OD. 

The last ride, I noticed there was a noise from front wheel (P-SL0 Disc) of Advanced Pro. I'm pretty sure it comes from front hub. Very annoying. That's only issue I have so far.


----------



## the-couch (Mar 30, 2015)

I just recently picked up my Defy Advanced 1. Amazing bike. This is my first carbon bike and I am stunned by the ride quality. I have only had it out for a few rides and nothing to report.

The Ultegra shifting is outstanding - crisp, quick, quiet. 

I also had a seatpost clicking issue that I remedied with my local shop tech after I tried very unsuccessfully to resolve myself. Seatpost is dead silent now and the amount of flex is much appreciated for the road quality around my parts.

Here's what we did for my seatpost:
1) added a LOT more carbon paste to entire inner wall of seat tube and metal clamp surface
2) used a rubber mallet to ensure the top of that three piece metal clamp was flush with the top of the top tube
3) torqued to 6Nm as spec'd

I am pretty sure it was the insufficient amount of carbon paste smeared on the seatpost and clamp pieces that allowed for movement and the clicking noise. I was given a small "this should be enough" smear from the shop and eventually gave up trying to fix it at home so YMMV.


----------



## Mostyn (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm considering buying a Giant Defy 0. 2016 model. I'm 5ft.10in tall with long 33in inside legs. What size Defy 0 do I need M/Medium or M/L medium/large? Also a wee bit concerned about the reviews on the D-Fuse seat post and clamp on the Defy 0. is there a problem with them?
Thanks


----------



## gaff (Jun 9, 2014)

clamp would be better if it was more traditional top/bottom rather than side clamp, but no issues of significance.

if i were you i would go Medium. M/L is pretty big for your size.


----------



## Mostyn (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, Medium it is then.


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

The only issue I have with the d post... they don't make adapters for the trailer I wanted for my 4 year old. It clamps to the seat post and let's him pedal along or freewheel.


----------

